# Popped in to say hi, again, and to share some pics..



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi all, I've been absent again, and had a few exciting things happen, so I thought I would just post some pics, see if you can see any reason why I could have been preoccupied...





































We're all happy and well, cyas round. 8)


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

congratulations!

Sleep while you can!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

Congrats Karl

You kept that quite.

Good to see ya post here too mate, and a great reason to do so.

Luv the pic of all the smiles around the baby. 

Awesome mate 

Cheers


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYRHP8cAACnfgAAQYIf1Eg07GAo///+gMADtYDVT9CbVG1NG1AGRp6mR6jQ8UeoNTTQZKemKGUepoyNGBGE9A1Q0AAAAGgyAAIXYCSRAPnFpXX1EKhLKlJSQeCqIIZBb6KTnTiiWbr7DzDsz5CO9jYZAuAuF6HDI3FwMClgCLBiEBxSEgyDmvmoDX647MbjM7eA8hneBk7BQDl5HAfn6pt8Jzt0MjEfa3EmArIDB1naSUjPkHuNlARCjAWubYztCnZ1F78x+Cj8YgwMZDOnsmkFFagJDFz1c9h5NAffdDREhbCcPk55BJyte71qkKo8G9hwy0VW4BQCimYKxCNpAE3V4RROZCDA6U87dvkXckU4UJCERz/HA


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks Red 
Bubs is as yet unnamed as we want to be sure we're happy with the name we choose and wanted to get a bit of a chance to know her before we name her.
However, she was born at 6.59 last night, friday 24th August (the due date) after a long labour with initial contractions starting at 10pm 2 nights before with a little help from Mr Castor oil.
I'll have to post again with some more pics, more clothes on this time  and hopefully a name.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Thank heavens she got Jill's looks and not yours mate, I think that calls for us to have a celebratory coldie when everything settles down again, and glad all has gone well


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Dodge said:


> Thank heavens she got Jill's looks and not yours mate, I think that calls for us to have a celebratory coldie when everything settles down again, and glad all has gone well


Sounds good to me m8


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha , congratulations Karl you old bassdog, fantastic , more details Dad , dont be shy , boy? girl ? name and date he or she will be getting their first bass rod and reel , really fantastic buddy , very happy for you both, so i guess you had better get some nice fresh fish for mum now , great newas


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

congratulation's to you and yours all the best had my daughter 5 months ago,the fishing gets less but its worth it


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Congratulations Karl,

Looks like everyone is doing well

All the best
Dave


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

bazzoo said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha , congratulations Karl you old bassdog, fantastic , more details Dad , dont be shy , boy? girl ? name and date he or she will be getting their first bass rod and reel , really fantastic buddy , very happy for you both, so i guess you had better get some nice fresh fish for mum now , great newas


Hey Bazz, 
While you were posting I was editing my earlier post, few more details there now.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks like a keeper.

Congrats!


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

onemorecast said:


> Looks like a keeper.
> Congrats!


hehe, had a giggle at that one, thx m8.

News flash, we just agreed on a name(s)
Zoe Jade


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I like it Zoe Jade Basscatcher , has a nice ring to it , stay away from Richo karl , hes been looking for an excuse for a drink for 3 months , and boy has he got a thirst up . :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

bazzoo said:


> I like it Zoe Jade Basscatcher , has a nice ring to it , stay away from Richo karl , hes been looking for an excuse for a drink for 3 months , and boy has he got a thirst up . :lol: :lol: :lol:


Mate! I've been avoiding bars all day cos I might just get the urge to throw large quantities of money at the bar and shout complete strangers, dangerous times.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats Karl.

We are going in on Monday to get induced for our second. Man I am hoping for a boy, or else I'll have to choose which one I am going to turn into a tomboy


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha , wish i was there, i would just stand at the bar with my mouth open and every time my glass was empty would just have to say dada ,dada ,dada :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

WayneD said:


> Congrats Karl.
> 
> We are going in on Monday to get induced for our second. Man I am hoping for a boy, or else I'll have to choose which one I am going to turn into a tomboy


Haha, good luck with that Wayne, hope it's a boy mate. 

Bazz, if you'd wanna be wearing a nappy m8.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Congratulations Karl, hope all is well with Zoe and mum. Nice pictures of a happy family. Now you will have to get that new yak with the new addition, girls just love to go fishing. All the best Karl and will have to catch up soon.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congratulations to you and Jill, Karl. I'm sure she'll bring you much joy and the occasional heart stopping moment


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks guys 

Steve, I'll be working night shifts and trying to keep my business going, so time for fishing is gonna be pretty hard to come by in the next few months, but we are thinking about a repeat of the Frazer trip that we did early this year, so see what happens.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

Congratulations Karl, I had no idea mate!  you kept that very quiet.

All the best to you and your new little family from Viv and I


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

YAAAAAYYYYYY!!!! Congrats to you and Jill mate! Hope everythings going well for you both. Tell Jill I said congrats as well.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

WET THE BABIES HEAD!!!!! WET THE BABIES HEAD!!!!!! WET THE BABIES HEAD!!!!!!! WET THE BABIES HEAD!!!!!!!!!!! 
Great news mate, congrats all round. This will turn your life upside down but you have some great times ahead. Again well done!!!! 
By the way, one of those photos is a little disturbing, while its great that you've obviously embraced the whole parenting thing, I'm fairly certain it's physically impossible for you to breast feed. :lol: None the less keep the photos coming.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Here we go, a few more pics 

After the first bath 









Having a hearing test 









Daddy's girl


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Your jumper says "Dadio" in dyslexic speak :wink:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Karl , she looks georgeous and very content , i guess she knows shes in good hands , i liked the last two words of your post mate , and thats the way it will stay


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

FishinDan said:


> Your jumper says "Dadio" in dyslexic speak :wink:


Bahaha I like it, give us a call Dan.

Yeh Bazz, she's always content when I hold her, but she's pretty placid most of the time anyway.... for now.


----------



## Bearclaw (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Karl, I just found your post.
Congradulations mate, your going to have to pick up the pace if you want to catch up with me at 4 of the little blighters now. I still have your mobile so now that Somerset has some more water in it after easter we should get out for a fish.
Congrads on the new addition

Myles


----------

